# Bessacarr electrics' problem.



## Sturdy (Feb 23, 2011)

Having problems with electrics of 2003 Bessacarr 410.
When hooked up to electrics on sites and switch to leisure battery the cab battery is flat in the morning. This has happened on 4 separate occasions. Cab battery recharges on site when switch moved to cab position. But cannot reproduce this failing when hook motorhome to electric supply at home and dealer could find no fault with electrics. Only seems to appear when hookde up to electrics on sites,


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't shoot the messenger !!

Are you absolutely sure you have switched to the Habitation Battery, and not inadvertently left it on the cab battery


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*battery flat*

when you start your engine the control panel selects the leisure battery, when you stop on site the leisure battery should be already selected when plugging into mains unless you change it the charger will charge the leisure battery. When you select the engine batt the charger and the habitation system will use that batt. Does the engine batt go flat if the van is parked up not connected to the mains for a few days


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

generally you can select where you will take power FROM by switching to either cab or habitation battery.

The hab battery will always be charged when on hook up or driving but you may have selected the cab battery to run your 12v ie telly water pump heater etc. from.

They provide this as a back up just in case the hab battery runs out 10mins from the end of a good film. if you have left it switched over it will run the cab battery down.


if its all ok when your not living in this this will reinforce this theory

Just an idea


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for comments. Leisure battery has always been selected when hooked up on sites and yet it is cab battery that is flat.
This only occurs when hooked up on sites and not when testing system when vehicle parked in drive and hooked up tp houde supply.


----------

